
INTERFACE Love. – Researching UI in Games, Cinema and Anything Else - christophilus
https://ilikeinterfaces.com/
======
christophilus
I've got a question. Most futuristic UIs feature thin bright blue / green
lines and text on a dark background[0]. Some feature orange text[1]. It seems
really rare to see a white background with dark text, though that is almost
all that we see in modern UIs.

Why do you think this is?

[0] [https://ilikeinterfaces.com/2015/07/14/schematic-
ui-2001-a-s...](https://ilikeinterfaces.com/2015/07/14/schematic-
ui-2001-a-space-odyssey/)

[1] [http://kremlin.enterprises/post/90333325920/i-got-the-
russia...](http://kremlin.enterprises/post/90333325920/i-got-the-russian-
spacecraft-simulator-working)

------
kermittd
awesome site!

